# Any reputable toy poodle breeders in BC or Washington state?



## NorthJerseyGirrl

Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts
Call the Breeder Referral contact at the Puget Sound club.


P.S. If all else fails, I would give a qualified recommendation for Ash's Mystical Poodles in Nevada. The red/apricot toypoo I got from them has oversized, problem teeth... but in every other way is the light of our lives. Beautiful, funny, sweet... we adore her. (That is not her in my avatar, btw. I think I have some pix of her on my profile page.) Marie, the breeder, is exceptionally accessible for any kind of questions and they do all the health testing. But do ask about teeth!


----------



## 3dogs

If you really want a "toy" poodle then you need to see in person or get lots of recommendations. It is really hard to breed toys to be "in size" so if you really want your toy to stay undersize then you need to do lots of research. My "toy" came from a sire that is "over sized" at 11 1/2 " tall. His full sibling a male is 9 1/2". So even within a litter it is hard to tell who will remain within tight height limits. My own is just over at 10 1/4" & 5.6 lbs. & is totally awesome. There are tons of BYB & Mills making lots of money from very small squat toy poodles.

If interested in Minis there are lots of people on here who have Karbit poodles. When my Spoo passes away which I hope isn't for a long time I wouldn't hesitate to get one of her poodles.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

^ Not sure re that worry. Marie at Ash's told me my dog would be a small (not tiny) toy, 5-6 lbs., and that is exactly what she is. Just over 5 lbs. My other toy, Daisuke, is a bit bigger than the breeder predicted. I guess it depends on the breeder and breeding. I think Libby is from a repeat breeding as Ash's owns both her parents.


----------



## PoodleNoodle

Its so hard to find a reputable breeder with full documentation about the parents and pups. 

I e-mailed tons of breeders and only a few got back to me. Two of the reputable breeders were only interested in selling what they already have. When I asked about future pups, they stopped responding. And rarely do any breeders have or advertise DNA testing for the parents. This is much harder than I thought. =~(

Any more recommendations? Perhaps I will have to contact breeders from all states in USA. Any reputable ones anywhere in the states??


----------



## PoodleNoodle

Although I didn't want to contact any Kijiji breeders, I did to gauge the reliability of Kijiji.

I asked one breeder "Do you have any sort of documentation of the parents of the pups in terms of health and DNA testing?"

This is their response:
"yes I do, the parents are all up to date on all their shots and deworming. The dad is CKC registered so I have all pedigree and the mom is non registered but I have had her for 4 years now and I know her parents and who I bought her off of.
What are you looking for? My vet is my reference as to how well I look after my pups and how they are looked after the second reference is my groomer as they are all done every 8 weeks"

What do you think? What else should I ask?

Thanks!


----------



## PoodleNoodle

This is the description of the Kijiji breeder I mentioned above:

"BEAUTIFUL UNREGISTERED TOY POODLES ARE NOW FOR SALE. I HAVE 2 GIRLS AND 1 BOY FOR SALE.

THE BOY IS THE LIGHTEST OF THE COLORS. HE WILL BE A LIGHT APRICOT LIKE HIS MOM AND THE GIRLS ARE GOING TO BE A CAFE AU LAIT COLOR OR A DARK APRICOT .

THEY ARE ALL NATURAL, AS I DID NOT DOCK THEIR TAILS. I BELIEVE IN HAVING THE PUPS IN THEIR NATURAL STATE

MOM IS A 6 LB APRICOT NON REG. FEMALE AND IS A SUPER MOM, LOVES HER BABIES. DAD IS A RED TEACUP TOY POODLE AND HE IS JUST 2.8 LBS AND IS VERY TINY BUT VERY SOCIALABLE. THE BABIES WILL BE IN THE 5 LB RANGE SO BIG ENOUGH FOR A CHILD TO HANDLE BUT SMALL ENOUGH FOR A SENIOR TO HANDLE TOO.

THE BABIES ARE PICKED UP AND LOVED EVERY DAY, THEY SLEEP IN MY ROOM AND KNOW MY VOICE NOW WHEN I COME INTO THE ROOM. THE PUPS NOW HAVE THEIR LEGS AND LIKE TO PLAY IN THEIR PEN WHEN I AM NOT HOME. WHEN I AM HOME THEY RUN AROUND MY KITCHEN UNTIL THEY ARE TIRED THEN THEY GO BACK TO THEIR BED FOR A NAP. THEY LOVE TO BE PICKED UP AND CUDDLED. MOM AND DAD ARE STARTING TO PLAY WITH THEM TOO. FOR 4 WEEKS TODAY THEY ARE SUPER SOCIAL AND VERY SMART BABIES.
THEY WILL COME WITH FIRST SHOTS DEWORMING ( May 12, 2013)AND A COMPLETE VET CHECK UP EMAIL ME FOR MORE INFORMATION OR GIVE ME A CALL, A DEPOSIT WILL HOLD YOUR PUPPY UNTIL THEY ARE READY TO GO AT THE END OF MAY OR FIRST WEEK OF JUNE THE PUPS ARE EATING ROYAL CANIN PUPPY FOOD NOW AND DRINKING WATER. THEIR TEETH ARE IN AND THEY ARE VERY PLAYFUL

REMEMBER THIS IS A LONG TERM COMMITTMENT AND I AM VERY PARTICULAR WHO GETS ONE OF MY PUPPIES. I HAVE REFERENCES AND I WOULD LIKE REFERENCES AND WHAT YOU CAN DO FOR THE PUPPY. I DO NOT WANT TO SEE THEM BACK ON THE WEBSITE BECAUSE YOU ARE TIRED OF THEM AFTER THE INTIAL PUPPY CUTE STAGE IS OVER. I GUARANTEE MY PUPS ARE LOVED AND LOOKED AFTER SINCE THEY WERE BORN AND ALL I ASK IS THAT YOU INTEND ON LOOKING AFTER THEM JUST LIKE I DO AND DID.
The very light colored is the boy the other 2 are girls"

Is the word "teacup" a red flag? What do you think of this breeder?

Thanks!


----------



## CT Girl

I prefer to buy a puppy that can be registered so I know he is 100% poodle. I don't see any mention on eye testing and patellas. Visiting a vet and having shots is NOT health testing. 2.8 pounds is too small and I would not want a puppy that could be potentially that small who would break his leg jumping off the sofa or get hurt if you breathe too hard. The word teacup is a red flag for me and and I don't think most breeders would use a dog that tiny as a stud. I would not ask for DNA testing. Why don't you go to a dog show in your area and ask people showing poodles who they would recommend.


----------



## N2Mischief

Although this "breeder" comes across as really nice, I wouldn't even consider a pup from her. She doesn't even know what health testing is. She thinks it is a health check from the vet. She also had them vaccinated so young, 4 weeks? Or am I reading that wrong? Breeding a dog just over 2 pounds? Seems as if she has fallen into the category of breeding them as small as possible so you can sell them as "teacups" with total disregard to betterment of the breed.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

You keep talking about reputable breeders, but then you ask us to support you in buying dogs from unregistered parents off Kiiji. I can't help thinking what you want is a cheap poodle. Fine, get a cheap poodle, but don't ask us to assure you it will also be healthy and a beautiful specimen of the breed. 

I have bought two poodles in the last two years and while the search for a good breeder and "perfect pup" is effortful it is NOT hard to get breeders to talk to you, and such a search does NOT entail 25 threads all leading to dogs from Kiiji. And getting health info on dogs is not hard either. Go to the website of the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and put the name of any good kennel in the search box. Up come all their breeding dogs and test results. If the dog you are looking for is not listed the breeder may have hard copy that they could send you. For example, here is what I got by putting in Ash's Mystical.
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Sorry for my annoyance but I have concluded that you are not being completely honest about your search. But good luck with it and I hope you give a loving, caring home to whatever dog you end up with. All dogs deserve that - they give us so much love and joy.

PS - Some breeders, esp. older ones, only respond to phone calls. They are dog people, not computer people.


----------



## PoodleNoodle

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> You keep talking about reputable breeders, but then you ask us to support you in buying dogs from unregistered parents off Kiiji. I can't help thinking what you want is a cheap poodle. Fine, get a cheap poodle, but don't ask us to assure you it will also be healthy and a beautiful specimen of the breed.


I may have miscommunicated my intentions. I am absolutely not looking for a cheap poodle. In fact, I haven't really even considered the price. Right now, I'm looking at availability. All the recommended breeders from PF are not in my province, but then everyone on PF tells me that you have to actually see the puppies before buying. In this circumstance, I had to look into Kijiji. People say Kijiji are mostly byb, or puppy mills but there are some ethical breeders. This Kijiji posting I mentioned above is probably the most reliable out of all the posts I've went through based on the description. In addition, I didn't think registration was absolutely mandatory as I read that anyone can easily registered their puppies and be a member of CKC. I thought as long as they have the proper documentation to prove the genetic health of the parents and pups, it would be sufficient. 



NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> I have bought two poodles in the last two years and while the search for a good breeder and "perfect pup" is effortful it is NOT hard to get breeders to talk to you, and such a search does NOT entail 25 threads all leading to dogs from Kiiji. And getting health info on dogs is not hard either. Go to the website of the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals and put the name of any good kennel in the search box. Up come all their breeding dogs and test results. If the dog you are looking for is not listed the breeder may have hard copy that they could send you. For example, here is what I got by putting in Ash's Mystical.
> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
> 
> Sorry for my annoyance but I have concluded that you are not being completely honest about your search. But good luck with it and I hope you give a loving, caring home to whatever dog you end up with. All dogs deserve that - they give us so much love and joy.
> 
> PS - Some breeders, esp. older ones, only respond to phone calls. They are dog people, not computer people.


I apologize if I gave you the impression of not being honest. I can assure you that I am being totally transparent about my intentions and have no reason to hide anything. Perhaps I'm lacking sufficient knowledge about what I should really look for when choosing a breeder, even though I've read many recommended articles. I've been a taking everyone's recommendations on PF into consideration. Thank you for your input though.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr

I'll shoot you a PM. I know three breeders in our area that might be able to help you out  None have websites, all actively show their dogs. 

Rebecca


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl

I am sorry if I misjudged you and spoke hurtfully. I just can't see a PF member buying a dog on Fijji. 

About buying a dog in person - I was one who recommended that and it is certainly the ideal way to go. But one cannot always do the ideal thing. I bought three toy poodles long distance and had them shipped to me. All were/are beautiful, happy, lovable, pedigreed dogs even though two of them came with flaws that the breeders should have, and didn't, tell me about. I wouldn't have bought them had I known about the flaws, but the flaws are not life-threatening and the dogs are the joy of my life. You are far, far likelier to get a good dog buying long-distance from a good breeder than closeup from a BYB. If you want the pup to avoid the fright of being shipped, you can fly to CA or NV or Toronto and pick it up. A friend of mine flew from NJ to FL to get her pup because the breeder wouldn't ship it. But my three toys survived shipping just fine. Many members here have had dogs shipped. It's not ideal, but if you get lots if pix and ask the right questions, it's very adequate.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

PoodleNoodle said:


> Although I didn't want to contact any Kijiji breeders, I did to gauge the reliability of Kijiji.
> 
> I asked one breeder "Do you have any sort of documentation of the parents of the pups in terms of health and DNA testing?"
> 
> This is their response:
> "yes I do, the parents are all up to date on all their shots and deworming. The dad is CKC registered so I have all pedigree and the mom is non registered but I have had her for 4 years now and I know her parents and who I bought her off of.
> What are you looking for? My vet is my reference as to how well I look after my pups and how they are looked after the second reference is my groomer as they are all done every 8 weeks"
> 
> What do you think? What else should I ask?
> 
> Thanks!


This does not sound like a reputable breeder. Move on to the next one!


----------



## 2719

Well you certainly have tried to find a puppy and I understand being upset at noone responding and being unable to find one. I know it is so hard to be patient once you have decided to open your home to a pup.


CharismaticMillie said:


> This does not sound like a reputable breeder. Move on to the next one!





PoodleNoodle said:


> Although I didn't want to contact any Kijiji breeders, I did to gauge the reliability of Kijiji.
> 
> I asked one breeder "Do you have any sort of documentation of the parents of the pups in terms of health and DNA testing?" You need to stipulate the actual tests you want proof of (vet checked as an answer gets you nowhere)
> 
> This is their response:
> "yes I do, the parents are all up to date on all their shots and deworming. The dad is CKC registered so I have all pedigree and the mom is non registered but I have had her for 4 years now and I know her parents and who I bought her off of. She is not registering the pups...WHY NOT? Possibly she does not have the abiltiy to register them...(i.e. Did she purchase the stud with breeding rights?
> What are you looking for? My vet is my reference as to how well I look after my pups and how they are looked after the second reference is my groomer as they are all done every 8 weeks" She is breeding her dogs, and yet does not even know how to groom them herself...how will she help you if you ever need help with your poodle if she can't even do the basics with her own dogs?
> 
> What do you think? What else should I ask?
> 
> Thanks!





PoodleNoodle said:


> This is the description of the Kijiji breeder I mentioned above:
> 
> 
> 
> THEY ARE ALL NATURAL, AS I DID NOT DOCK THEIR TAILS. I BELIEVE IN HAVING THE PUPS IN THEIR NATURAL STATE (More than likely she does not know what she is doing and did not want to pay a Vet to do it) (Remember she can even groom her own dogs)
> 
> MOM IS A 6 LB APRICOT NON REG. FEMALE AND IS A SUPER MOM, LOVES HER BABIES. DAD IS A RED TEACUP TOY POODLE AND HE IS JUST 2.8 LBS AND IS VERY TINY BUT VERY SOCIALABLE. THE BABIES WILL BE IN THE 5 LB RANGE SO BIG ENOUGH FOR A CHILD TO HANDLE BUT SMALL ENOUGH FOR A SENIOR TO HANDLE TOO. How does she know this? Has she bred them before, kept up with the puppy buyers and knows how the get turned out? Or is she just guessing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the word "teacup" a red flag? What do you think of this breeder? I agree with CM...Move on.
> 
> Hopefully pgr8dnlvr sent you some good leads.


----------



## 2719

Also Poodlenoodle, I found your ad and then I googled the phone number that was listed with it. You can definitely get a quality health tested poodle with a health guarantee for that amount if you do your due diligence. (She had a litter with the same male already this spring). I advise anyone checking online ads to google phone numbers, emails etc. Just to see what comes up.


----------



## PoodleNoodle

TLP said:


> Also Poodlenoodle, I found your ad and then I googled the phone number that was listed with it. You can definitely get a quality health tested poodle with a health guarantee for that amount if you do your due diligence. (She had a litter with the same male already this spring). I advise anyone checking online ads to google phone numbers, emails etc. Just to see what comes up.


Smart thinking TLP! I do google people's e-mails and phone numbers, but googling this breeder's email and number never came across my mind. Thanks for analyzing the description. I learned a lot. I will move on and continue my quest for that special toy poodle pup.. =D


----------



## PoodleNoodle

NorthJerseyGirrl said:


> I am sorry if I misjudged you and spoke hurtfully. I just can't see a PF member buying a dog on Fijji.
> 
> About buying a dog in person - I was one who recommended that and it is certainly the ideal way to go. But one cannot always do the ideal thing. I bought three toy poodles long distance and had them shipped to me. All were/are beautiful, happy, lovable, pedigreed dogs even though two of them came with flaws that the breeders should have, and didn't, tell me about. I wouldn't have bought them had I known about the flaws, but the flaws are not life-threatening and the dogs are the joy of my life. You are far, far likelier to get a good dog buying long-distance from a good breeder than closeup from a BYB. If you want the pup to avoid the fright of being shipped, you can fly to CA or NV or Toronto and pick it up. A friend of mine flew from NJ to FL to get her pup because the breeder wouldn't ship it. But my three toys survived shipping just fine. Many members here have had dogs shipped. It's not ideal, but if you get lots if pix and ask the right questions, it's very adequate.


I'm chatting with breeders from different provinces. Perhaps I may have to go your route. There seems to be some hope after contacting TONS of breeders, many of which are retired.


----------



## PoodleNoodle

pgr8dnlvr said:


> I'll shoot you a PM. I know three breeders in our area that might be able to help you out  None have websites, all actively show their dogs.
> 
> Rebecca


Thanks for the contacts Rebecca. I'll let you know if I found the perfect pup from your recommended breeders.


----------



## forestfairy

A fantastic WA state breeder is Christine Dallas and Farthing poodles. I owned 2 of her dogs. both were physically sound. beautiful heads, wonderfully loving temperaments. I just cannot say enough about her dogs. she really studies her genetics and has been doing this for over 25 yrs


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Kalonece Poodles of Victoria, BC have a couple of older puppies available I believe. Kathi is a great, conscientious breeder.


----------



## CT Girl

This is an old thread from May so the OP probably has her puppy now.


----------

